# 3dpiui....1st IUI cycle



## Allie2009

Is it normal to have AF type cramp so soon?? I have had mild cramping all day. Anyone else have this??? If so did you get a :bfp:???


----------



## HOPEnFAITH

Allie2009 said:


> Is it normal to have AF type cramp so soon?? I have had mild cramping all day. Anyone else have this??? If so did you get a :bfp:???[/QUOTi
> 
> 
> I had cramping so I would have to say yes it is normal. I still am having twinges and my FS says that it is all normal. So don't stress yourself out yet. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Allie2009

thanks so much!!


----------



## MommyMel

:hi: ladies,

i am 5dpiui and still have mild cramping..... i was also told that this is normal......
when....
Congrats HopeandFaith, good to see BFP can happen on the first iui.... awesome news...
you have given me hope, i am due to test on the 25th March,,,,,


----------



## usamom

I was so happy to find this thread today! I've been cramping since 3 days piui as well- and it really hasn't subsided much.. Goes from being just weird cramps- to AF like cramps- and back and forth. I notice it ALL day and even when I wake up during the night. Called dr office twice this week and they tell me not to worry and that they hope it's a good sign. This is not my first IUI- it's my fourth actually (one baby, one m/C, one unsuccessful, and one still hoping).

Did you ladies use a trigger shot?


----------



## Allie2009

usamom said:


> I was so happy to find this thread today! I've been cramping since 3 days piui as well- and it really hasn't subsided much.. Goes from being just weird cramps- to AF like cramps- and back and forth. I notice it ALL day and even when I wake up during the night. Called dr office twice this week and they tell me not to worry and that they hope it's a good sign. This is not my first IUI- it's my fourth actually (one baby, one m/C, one unsuccessful, and one still hoping).
> 
> Did you ladies use a trigger shot?

Hi!! I didn't use a trigger....I was ready to O on my own when I had my CD 12 scan.. I also called my doc and even went in for a scan two days ago because I was in so much pain. The doc I saw (not mine he was out of the office this week) said that it really could be a good sign!!! :dust: to you!! Hope this is it for us both!!! That would be great!!!


----------



## usamom

Allie2009 said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread today! I've been cramping since 3 days piui as well- and it really hasn't subsided much.. Goes from being just weird cramps- to AF like cramps- and back and forth. I notice it ALL day and even when I wake up during the night. Called dr office twice this week and they tell me not to worry and that they hope it's a good sign. This is not my first IUI- it's my fourth actually (one baby, one m/C, one unsuccessful, and one still hoping).
> 
> Did you ladies use a trigger shot?
> 
> Hi!! I didn't use a trigger....I was ready to O on my own when I had my CD 12 scan.. I also called my doc and even went in for a scan two days ago because I was in so much pain. The doc I saw (not mine he was out of the office this week) said that it really could be a good sign!!! :dust: to you!! Hope this is it for us both!!! That would be great!!!Click to expand...

Good to hear that you actually went in- because I was in the same situation. I couldn't believe how miserable I felt! It's still shocking because I don't feel well at all. When will you start testing?


----------



## Allie2009

usamom said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread today! I've been cramping since 3 days piui as well- and it really hasn't subsided much.. Goes from being just weird cramps- to AF like cramps- and back and forth. I notice it ALL day and even when I wake up during the night. Called dr office twice this week and they tell me not to worry and that they hope it's a good sign. This is not my first IUI- it's my fourth actually (one baby, one m/C, one unsuccessful, and one still hoping).
> 
> Did you ladies use a trigger shot?
> 
> Hi!! I didn't use a trigger....I was ready to O on my own when I had my CD 12 scan.. I also called my doc and even went in for a scan two days ago because I was in so much pain. The doc I saw (not mine he was out of the office this week) said that it really could be a good sign!!! :dust: to you!! Hope this is it for us both!!! That would be great!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear that you actually went in- because I was in the same situation. I couldn't believe how miserable I felt! It's still shocking because I don't feel well at all. When will you start testing?Click to expand...

I was bad and tested today...I think there was something there but not sure...I do know that after the test dryed there was a s/faint line, but i'm sure that was just a evap line...I'm going to try my best not to test again until the 21st...I might not make it to that date....lol I know soooooo bad :)


----------



## trying hard

Allie2009 said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread today! I've been cramping since 3 days piui as well- and it really hasn't subsided much.. Goes from being just weird cramps- to AF like cramps- and back and forth. I notice it ALL day and even when I wake up during the night. Called dr office twice this week and they tell me not to worry and that they hope it's a good sign. This is not my first IUI- it's my fourth actually (one baby, one m/C, one unsuccessful, and one still hoping).
> 
> Did you ladies use a trigger shot?
> 
> Hi!! I didn't use a trigger....I was ready to O on my own when I had my CD 12 scan.. I also called my doc and even went in for a scan two days ago because I was in so much pain. The doc I saw (not mine he was out of the office this week) said that it really could be a good sign!!! :dust: to you!! Hope this is it for us both!!! That would be great!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear that you actually went in- because I was in the same situation. I couldn't believe how miserable I felt! It's still shocking because I don't feel well at all. When will you start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I was bad and tested today...I think there was something there but not sure...I do know that after the test dryed there was a s/faint line, but i'm sure that was just a evap line...I'm going to try my best not to test again until the 21st...I might not make it to that date....lol I know soooooo bad :)Click to expand...



I sooo hope it is a second line for you hun... Post a pic for us to see :)


----------



## Allie2009

trying hard said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I was so happy to find this thread today! I've been cramping since 3 days piui as well- and it really hasn't subsided much.. Goes from being just weird cramps- to AF like cramps- and back and forth. I notice it ALL day and even when I wake up during the night. Called dr office twice this week and they tell me not to worry and that they hope it's a good sign. This is not my first IUI- it's my fourth actually (one baby, one m/C, one unsuccessful, and one still hoping).
> 
> Did you ladies use a trigger shot?
> 
> Hi!! I didn't use a trigger....I was ready to O on my own when I had my CD 12 scan.. I also called my doc and even went in for a scan two days ago because I was in so much pain. The doc I saw (not mine he was out of the office this week) said that it really could be a good sign!!! :dust: to you!! Hope this is it for us both!!! That would be great!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear that you actually went in- because I was in the same situation. I couldn't believe how miserable I felt! It's still shocking because I don't feel well at all. When will you start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I was bad and tested today...I think there was something there but not sure...I do know that after the test dryed there was a s/faint line, but i'm sure that was just a evap line...I'm going to try my best not to test again until the 21st...I might not make it to that date....lol I know soooooo bad :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I sooo hope it is a second line for you hun... Post a pic for us to see :)Click to expand...

Here it is at the 10min mark...I dont have one with it dry and the s/faint line sorry.... Do you see anything
 



Attached Files:







9dpiui.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Allie2009

here is the invert one!! On this one the 2nd line shows up better!!
 



Attached Files:







invert9dpiui.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 25


----------



## trying hard

it does look like there is the tinniest hint of a second line... Good luck for the up coming days when will you test again???


----------



## usamom

It's hard to see but it doesn't mean that the line isn't there!! Hope you test again soon!!


----------



## Allie2009

trying hard said:


> it does look like there is the tinniest hint of a second line... Good luck for the up coming days when will you test again???

I did another test this morning! Deff looks like a 2nd line is there..The one I did yesterday was 2 or 3rd MU....this one I did with fmu. Was going to take a pic but my phone was dead and wouldn't turn on... so now it's out of the time frame.. I'm not going to test again until the 21st I am out of test and if I dont buy any I cant test...lol


----------



## trying hard

yay honey that is great news!!! that was your first IUI wasn't it!!!! YAY


----------



## Allie2009

trying hard said:


> yay honey that is great news!!! that was your first IUI wasn't it!!!! YAY

Yes it was my 1st iui!!! Im hoping that when I test again on the 21st its a really dark bfp!! Good luck with yours!! When are you testing?


----------



## trying hard

personally I have been anti testing for quite a while now as I got sick of :bfn: after :bfn: but I'm not sure how strong I will be after the IUI is done. Maybe 12dpiui is a pretty reliable time frame


----------



## Allie2009

Yeah 12dpiui is good if I had done a trigger shot I wouldn't be testing so soon. I'm 10dpiui and I hope on the 21st I have a nice dark line to show!!


----------



## usamom

Allie- we're testing on the same day... Fingers crossed that we all get a strong:BFP: this month! Please let us know! :dust:


----------



## Allie2009

Usamom I will let you know and please do the same!! I would really like for this to be our month 40 something + months is long enough.. how long have you been trying?


----------



## usamom

I've been at this for a year now.. Had some issues with thyroid in the beginning, then a failed IUI, then a missed m/c.. So I am ready for some good news!! I really want a 2012 baby!!


----------



## Allie2009

usamom said:


> I've been at this for a year now.. Had some issues with thyroid in the beginning, then a failed IUI, then a missed m/c.. So I am ready for some good news!! I really want a 2012 baby!!

Yeah me too....I had my left tube removed may of last year..My doc said the best thing for us to do is IVF but we can't afford that rite now..DH's INS does cover most of it but there would still be a lot out of pocket. I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!!


----------



## usamom

Thanks!! And you too! I totally understand the exPensive part. My IUIs are costing me a fortune because I'm using donor sperm. Insurance doesn't cover anything excePt bloodwork and ultrasounds. Really really hoping for this cycle. It makes me crazy!! How do you pass the time during the dreadful tww?


----------



## Allie2009

Its hard...lol the 1st week I do ok. I guess because I'm at work and don't have much time to think about it.. The last week it drives me crazzy. The wanting to test kicks in really bad. Just a few more days for me and it will all be over and hopefuly end with a BFP!!


----------



## trying hard

So U/S wasn't so bad afart from having so many people down by my "hooha"

Results were ok

Lining is looking great at 13mm
I have one 11mm follicle from one side and a 16mm on the other so not the biggest but doing alright. There guess it that LH surge will be in a day, probably two. So a bit more time for them to grow. But unless my little one does some serious growing real quick it will be just the one. Sigh.


----------



## usamom

Don't be discouraged. I got pregnant in September when I only had one follicle. It's tough when you ser some of these ladies sprouting off bunches of them- but one is all it takes!! Your little one still may catch up!! Good luck!!


----------



## trying hard

Thank you.

We even go a picture of our folly HAHAHA 

Trying to stay positive


----------



## Allie2009

Im sure it will get a lil bigger hun!! Like usamom said it only takes one!!


----------

